# The Hextube goes vrroom



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 24, 2012)

Now finished putting it together...














Thanks to Tom for the bike; Santi for the twin headlights and bracket; Nate for the battery can; Mike for the hub lights. 

And thanks to Lefty George for his photo of the 1938 Silver King, which I pinned up to inspire me while I hunted parts.









More pics on the website

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1946-monark-silver-king-hextube-motorised-custom/


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 24, 2012)

That is so cool that it may offset  global warming. I remember those crazy Vroom gizmos, and some similarly noisy lion head contraption too. The tailight is obviously a '59 Caddy but what's the source for those hub lights?

I love old pix like the B&W shot, makes me stop and think that the kid must be at least 70 now!

Edit: Just checked out the link and saw mention that the hublights are Deltas. If anyone has a set please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 24, 2012)

*hublights*

I got the hublights from Mike prewarbikes4sale

I'd never seen any before.

Maybe he knows something about them?


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 25, 2012)

I believe this was the listing for them: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?24237-Delta-Hub-Lamps and have sent him a PM. Thanks!


----------

